# Torch tips



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can replace the igniter on a turbo torch self lighting tip? I have a pl-5a tip and the igniter is on the fritz.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unscrew the end of the torch and clean out the drip of solder that went down in the tip...

99% of the time this is the problem with self igniting torches...

I don't have this problem myself, but every time someone uses or tries out my torch it happens, even after telling them not to heat directly under the joint where flux and solder will drip down into the torch tip...:furious::furious:


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Clean it out and see if there's a spark. Might just be dirty.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

What do you guys clean your tips with? Carb cleaner? Are do you just spray it down tip or do you unscrew Allen screw and take it all apart?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Just take the brass tip off the end of the torch, just inside of that is a wire coming up from the piezo electric crystal. which when activated by the trigger snapping sends a spark up the wire to ignite the torch....

These piezo electric crystals almost usually never go bad and when they do it is usually the snapping mechanism that strikes it causing it to emit the spark which breaks...

Inside that brass tip there is a blob of solder shorting out the bare end of the wire or blocking the gas from hitting the spark to ignite...

Just pick the solder out with whatever works...

Heck I even heated the tip with another torch once and banged it to get the solder out... I wouldn't recommend doing that but the solder was really stubborn and I had watched an idiot that didn't listen drop a huge blob of solder down the tip...:furious:

The wire will be inside the chrome tube, right by where the brass tip goes on...

Do Not Take The Whole Torch Apart!!!!!
Just The Tip!


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Just take the brass tip off the end of the torch, just inside of that is a wire coming up from the piezo electric crystal. which when activated by the trigger snapping sends a spark up the wire to ignite the torch....
> 
> These piezo electric crystals almost usually never go bad and when they do it is usually the snapping mechanism that strikes it causing it to emit the spark which breaks...
> 
> ...



I have been that idiot multiple times and have had to use another torch to melt the solder out


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wyplumber said:


> I have been that idiot multiple times and have had to use another torch to melt the solder out


Careful doing that...

The wire has Teflon Insulation and it is a fine line between melting solder and melting Teflon...

Melt the insulation further down the chrome tube and you'll be singing the blues and using flint...


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Just take the brass tip off the end of the torch, just inside of that is a wire coming up from the piezo electric crystal. which when activated by the trigger snapping sends a spark up the wire to ignite the torch....
> 
> These piezo electric crystals almost usually never go bad and when they do it is usually the snapping mechanism that strikes it causing it to emit the spark which breaks...
> 
> ...



Thanks red, I've done the multiple torch cleaning a time or two with regular tips but I wouldn't have even thought to try on this particular one. So back to my other question then, what do others clean there regular tips with, specifically the orfice area?my uncle used to use carb cleaner. It worked I guess but just curios if anyone does anything different


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Thanks red, I've done the multiple torch cleaning a time or two with regular tips but I wouldn't have even thought to try on this particular one. So back to my other question then, what do others clean there regular tips with, specifically the orfice area?my uncle used to use carb cleaner. It worked I guess but just curios if anyone does anything different


the orifice comes out with an allen key wrench, use a tip cleaner made for torches, get them at a welder supply, and then brake cleaner, then blow it out with compressed air.

that's what i do


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Have a look see here...

This product while designed for MIG welding will make the tip stay clean longer on the outside and wipe off easier. The water based product is better than solvent based as there is no smoke and odor from it in use.


----------

